# Th Mummy - Forbidden Kingdom



## Flying Crane (Aug 8, 2008)

Big disappointment. 

I loved the first two Mummy movies, had hoped for a long time they would do a third, now that they did, I wish they didn't.  Not even bringing in Michele Yeoh could save this one, I'm afraid.

It was very formulaic, tried to recreate a lot of things from the first two, and I just couldn't believe the characters in this one.  

Rachael Weiz was not in the movie, someone else played the part of Evelyn.  This actress, to her credit, tried to recreate the chemistry that the original Evie had with Rick, but it just fell flat.  Big disappointment.

A different actor played the son as a grown up, altho I think it's been enough time that the child who played Alex in Part 2 could probably have played Alex again as an adult.  The child Alex was much better than the adult Alex.  And I usually hate child actors, but the child Alex was actually quite good.  Another big disappointment.

Uncle Jonathan was in the movie again, but I just couldn't believe his character at this point in the story.  grrrrrrr........

If you are a die-hard Mummy fan, and you feel that you just must see this one, wait for it to hit DVD and then rent it.  And don't admit to it to anyone...


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 8, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> Rachael Weiz was not in the movie


 
That's all I needed to know.  Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 8, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> That's all I needed to know. Thanks for the warning.


 

Yeah, I was really feeling the same way.  sigh...


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2008)

We saw it. We were disappointed. Even the martial arts fight scenese were edited to make Jet Li look like a white belt. The film was...unnecessary.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 9, 2008)

Well I saw it today and it was fun.  I would have loved to see the origional Evie in it up well you cannot have everything.  Still it was a fun movie.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> I loved the first two Mummy movies, had hoped for a long time they would do a third, now that they did, I wish they didn't. Not even bringing in Michele Yeoh could save this one, I'm afraid


 

Not even bringing in Michelle Yeoh could save this one... how could this be... I... I... don't understand are you sure Michelle Yeoh couldn't save it... I mean I find it hard to believe that Michelle Yeoh did not make the entire movie :uhyeah:


----------



## zDom (Aug 13, 2008)

Whew! 

Glad it wasn't just me.. and my GF .. and my 11-year-old daughter.

We all thought it was horrible.

It made two hours seem like four hours.

My GF and I agreed that we haven't seen a movie THIS bad since "Dragon Wars" (although In The Name of the King was close ).

Like Dragon Wars it was a big disappointment because, well, it SHOULD have been good &#8212; has all the stuff I like! Fighting! Swords! Martial arts! Hot asian women! Dragons!! Cool special effects!

Problem is, they both (Dragon Wars and Mummy III) needed one critical element: a SCRIPT that doesn't SUCK!

I mean, people may knock the acting, but the real problem is ya gotta give the actors SOMETHING to work with!

Should note that Mummy III has different director and writers. And it shows.

But Crane already put his finger on some of the problems.

Not having Rachael Weiz was a deal breaker for me. WHY go with this script if you couldn't get her on board?? Write her character OUT of the story, don't try to replace her! It just didn't work.

WHY have a guy who looks just as old as Brandon Fraser (who doesn't appear to have aged a single day!) play the son? Why not get the kid back? Or wait a couple years till he ages? OR DON'T write a story and do it now about how he is all grown up? It just didn't work.

And the dialogue was... well, I guess you could say "formulaic" but a better word would be CHEESY. My eyes were getting tired from involuntary contemptuous rolling (hey! a new disease! I should sue them for giving me ICR!!).

OK : SPOILER ALERT


(as IF this movie could be "spoiled")







Nevermind the LAME dialogue...

The story was just... moronic.

First off, as someone else pointed out elsewhere, the "mummy" WASN'T EVEN A MUMMY! He didn't DIE and was mummified; he was cursed!

And what's this, pretty young asian girl? You say the "mummy" (cough) can ONLY be killed with a special knife?? And WHERE do you insert it? The HEART?? You have GOT to be kidding! The HEART? WHO woulda thought!?!

I mean, really, I kept thinking the story was playing out like it was written by a couple of 10-year-old boys:

Boy 1: "And THEN the mummy THROWS HIS SWORD!!"

Boy 2: Yea!! YEA! And and.. he THROWS it at the SON!

Boy 1: Yea!!! But RICK he.. JUMPS IN FRONT! And SAVES his son!!

Boy 2: Yea!!! AWESOME! And like, everybody will be crying because they THINK he's gonna die!!

Boy 1: Yea!! But THEN they take him to the Fountain of Life and they SAVE him!!

When the _*Yeti*_ jumped out to save the day, I actually burst out in laughter &#8212; AT the movie, not WITH the movie. I couldn't help myself.

When we got to the car, my GF said, "You know, that is the first movie I actually considered getting up and walking out without seeing the end ..."

And the fight scenes were .... not good.

What a waste of two hours! Nice job ruining a decent franchise!

/end hated-the-movie rant


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 13, 2008)

Blimey chaps!  

I was seriously considering going to see this at the flicks because of the involvement of Michelle Yeoh and Jet Li (not knowing until now that Rachel Weiz was not going to be in it).

Thanks for the 'wave off'.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 13, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Blimey chaps!
> 
> (not knowing until now that Rachel Weiz was not going to be in it).
> 
> Thanks for the 'wave off'.


 
I think Rachel must have recognized ***** when she spotted it. 

Too bad the others didn't have the same clear vision.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 13, 2008)

zDom said:


> Not having Rachael Weiz was a deal breaker for me. WHY go with this script if you couldn't get her on board?? Write her character OUT of the story, don't try to replace her! It just didn't work.


 
exactly!!!



> WHY have a guy who looks just as old as Brandon Fraser (who doesn't appear to have aged a single day!) play the son? Why not get the kid back? Or wait a couple years till he ages? OR DON'T write a story and do it now about how he is all grown up? It just didn't work.


 
yeah, the original Alex was really very good in Returns.  I don't know whey they didnt go with him again, he ought to be old enough by now, probably around 20.  I don't know anything about him, maybe he fell into the trap of so many child actors and is now in rehab or something.



> Boy 2: Yea!!! AWESOME! And like, everybody will be crying because they THINK he's gonna die!!
> 
> Boy 1: Yea!! But THEN they take him to the Fountain of Life and they SAVE him!!


 
is this not just a little bit reminiscient of what happened to Evie just before they entered the Pyramid at the Oasis in Returns?  No original ideas here...

bunch of hacks...


----------



## Ninjamom (Aug 13, 2008)

If anyone who is no longer planning on seeing 'Mummy 3' still wants a good Brandon Frazer fix, try 'Journey to the Center of the Earth'  instead.  

Feel-good, mindless entertainment suitable for the whole family, with a few classic one-liners thrown in.


----------



## jkembry (Aug 13, 2008)

Ninjamom said:


> Feel-good, mindless entertainment suitable for the whole family, with a few classic one-liners thrown in.



Feel-good AND mindless.....my type of movie.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Blimey chaps!
> 
> I was seriously considering going to see this at the flicks because of the involvement of Michelle Yeoh and Jet Li (not knowing until now that Rachel Weiz was not going to be in it).
> 
> Thanks for the 'wave off'.


 

but....but... no... couldn't be.... Michelle Yeoh was in it... and it is bad...

how can this be???? I mean it was Michelle Yeoh.... my... my world just doesn't make sense anymore :disgust:

are you SURE Michelle Yeoh is in this movie :uhoh: :uhyeah:


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 13, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> but....but... no... couldn't be.... Michelle Yeoh was in it... and it is bad...
> 
> how can this be???? I mean it was Michelle Yeoh.... my... my world just doesn't make sense anymore :disgust:
> 
> are you SURE Michelle Yeoh is in this movie :uhoh: :uhyeah:


 

Perhaps she was kidnapped and drugged, and didn't realize what she was even doing...?:erg:


----------



## zDom (Aug 13, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> Perhaps she was kidnapped and drugged, and didn't realize what she was even doing...?:erg:



... and then woke up and thought it was all a horrible dream!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 13, 2008)

Well I enjoyed it.  Not as good as "Returns" but still good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then again like Xue I usually like anything Michelle Yeoh is in!


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 13, 2008)

zDom said:


> ... and then woke up and thought it was all a horrible dream!


 

Hoped and prayed it was a horrible dream...


----------



## zDom (Aug 14, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well I enjoyed it.  Not as good as "Returns" but still good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I saw SOME positive reviews on from individuals, so you aren't the only one.

We agree about Yeoh, at least. I like her, too


----------

